

How to live forever: abolishing aging - zoltz
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10423439

======
edw519
My great-grandfather would have enjoyed this article.

But he's visiting his mother this weekend and she doesn't have internet
access.

~~~
kirubakaran
Really? My great-grandpa's mom reads Hacker News in her iPhone.

~~~
icky
Is she the one with the time-travel startup? ;-)

~~~
kirubakaran
Nah, thats my great-grand _mom_ 's mom

------
nootopian
Ted Talks Video Aubrey de Grey: Why we age and how we can avoid it.
<http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/39>

